# Narragansett Turkeys -MA



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

We need to sell three hens and possibly a tom as we are finding ourselves with just too many turkeys going into this spring. I am asking $40.00 for each but if someone buys a starter flock from us we can probably work out a lower price for all together.

These birds are all naturally raised by their mothers and are great layers, brooders and moms. The toms are good with the hens and poults - just not each other! 

We also have a couple of VERY nice white NZ rabbits but just a couple for sale. 

Thanks for reading!


----------

